# HART Modem Wahl



## Farinin (16 März 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem HART Modem. Es sollte per USB anzuschließen und kompatibel zur Pactware sein!

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen!


----------



## Josefo (17 März 2006)

*USB Hart Modem*

hallo ,
Endress+Hauser bietet ein USB Hartmodem  FXA 195 an .

http://www.endress.com/eh/products/en/home.nsf/contentview/74B5663F13910CF2C1257052001FE277

bis dann 

Josefo


----------

